# SJBA Feb 16 Lake Varner



## David Pinner (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys, try to print out the entry form off of the web site and go ahead and fill it out. It will make things a whole lot easier next saturday morning. Can't wait to see some big ol varner hawgs.


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 10, 2013)

We will be there.


----------



## wwright713 (Feb 13, 2013)

See you there I'm pumped


----------



## spud (Feb 13, 2013)

Bring your gear looks like its going to be a cold one!


----------



## David Pinner (Feb 13, 2013)

That's when it fishes the best.


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 14, 2013)

It's going to be real COOOLD and WIIIINDY!! Be careful and it is a good idea to wear a PFD! Only hairy chested hemen and me will be there Saturday.


----------



## spud (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't wait! I hope we see some nice pigs tomorrow, cold or not.


----------



## David Pinner (Feb 15, 2013)

just reminding everyone to be on time.  cut off for registration is      *6:45*am.


----------



## robo83 (Feb 15, 2013)

with a low of 25, 13 mph winds, and a chance of snow...I cant talk my partner into fishing


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to David Pinner and Jody Pinner for their winning 15.34 pound sack. Also Howie Knight had big fish with a PB 8.14 pound goodun! Results will be posted soon on the website.


----------



## wwright713 (Feb 16, 2013)

Windy but good day on the water. Looking forward to lake Lucas march 2


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 18, 2013)

Good times!  There were some very nice fish caught out there Saturday!  Glad we got on the board!  See you all at Lucas  Congratulations again David and thanks for helping with the tournament!


----------



## David Pinner (Feb 18, 2013)

Sometimes you get lucky.  My second, biggest fish was hooked outside the mouth with one trebble hook.  As soon as my dad got the net on her the hook fell out.  Last year I had a lot of those go the other way.  It felt awesome


----------



## spud (Feb 18, 2013)

We had a great time, the fish were active, until the wind started blowing and it started white-capping, then it came to a complete stop for us.


----------

